# ,  / > Yaesu >  K3 ili FT-2000

## 4Victor

usa 

   K3 ili ft-2000
  (ua1fa)  ft840
ts-2000
trcvr    (CW test )  

 ft897 (800$)     ( 
   .)

----------


## 4Victor

> FT9000


      (sri  )

----------


## 4Victor

> {



-

----------


## 4Victor

7800      JA   
  ............

----------


## RK4FB

, , FT2000 -       ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

*4Victor*
   -      ,        :Very Happy:  
        :wink:

----------


## RK4FB

,   -    ,      3000 $  .   -3 ""   FT-2000   ,       .    -    :

em# 	item description 	unit price 	u/m 	qty 	cost 	adjust quantity here
K3/100-F 	K3 100W Xcvr. (Assembled) 	$2089.95 	ea. 	1 	$2089.95 	
increase   	decrease   	remove
KAT3-F 	K3 ATU (Fact. Installed) 	$329.95 	ea. 	1 	$329.95 	
increase   	decrease   	remove
KBPF3 	K3 Gen. Cov. RX Module 	$129.95 	ea. 	1 	$129.95 	
increase   	decrease   	remove
KFL3A-400 	K3 400 Hz, 8 pole filter 	$125.95 	ea. 	1 	$125.95 	
increase   	decrease   	remove
KFL3B-FM 	K3 FM b/w filter 	$125.95 	ea. 	1 	$125.95 	
increase   	decrease   	remove
KRX3 	K3 2nd RX (For Kit and Built) 	$599.95 	ea. 	1 	$599.95 	
increase   	decrease   	remove

*Grand Total:	$3403.20*

----------


## 4Victor

> *4Victor*
>    -      ,        
>         :wink:


     ????(   )
      ""
     ic725 -746 ft890-920 990  -  ru9MW    -    (sri   ra3ao
   - K3

----------


## RK4FB

> 


 ?  elecraft.com ---   .

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


 : */*

----------


## 4Victor

> ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  : */*

----------


## RK4FB

,       .       - , . 
        IC-756PROiii  FT-2000,         ,        ,       .   -   ,      , -3      .           :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
> , , FT2000 -       ,    .
> 
> 
>               -


 , .      ,  .     -  ,    (  29 ,   11)     .     .

http://rk4fb.penzadom.ru/modules/mya....php?storyid=2

----------


## 4Victor

> 4Victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RK4FB
> 
> ...


 55

----------


## RK4FB

*4Victor*
    ,   ,        .

  -  ,   .           -    DSP,     ,  ,   -      " ".       ,    .   ! 73!

----------


## 4Victor

(         -2000)
          : FT-2000 (     ) + FT-897d 
  3

----------


## ua-1791

[quote="4Victor"]   (         -2000)

        !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 4Victor

> !

----------


## 4Victor

> ,,  ..   ... -  -   5000   ...
>      ...  !!!


 
 $

----------


## 4Victor

> 4Victor
> 
>  FT-2000 (     ) + FT-897d    3    
> 
> 
>    FT-897d ?  ?     FT2000


 . . .    -    :

----------


## RK4FB

*******
,    -? -3?

----------


## RK4FB

*******
   -   ,   ,          :Smile:

----------


## 4Victor

> ,    -  3   .
>   UR5LAM      .       ,      150 .    3     ,  DSP  50 .  ,     .
>    -      300     .  3         .  3      ,       .    Very Happy
>    ,   3    1,8   144 .
> 3 -


 .  .
    3   ?
 :  k3/100 +kat3(atu)
+ kxv3a() 
 2.7-5   2.8-8
kfl3a-250.   Kfl3a-400  kfl3a-1.8
kfl3b-fm
 2  144

----------


## 4Victor

> ,         .         :
> 
>      DSP,       .           QRM.
>      2,7  2,8          .
> 
>   250     -6  -  370 
>   400     -6  -  430 
>   .    .     2   CW -   200   400  500


  2874$ + +    3300 .
     cw  test   ssb
  .    ""  
     .   ""

 8   5         
   QRM           100  ""   .  qso   QTH 
200    400  CQ . 500  200   5- .
73 55 !

----------


## ve3kf

> .  . 
>     3   ? 
>  :  k3/100 +kat3(atu) 
> + kxv3a() 
>  2.7-5   2.8-8 
> kfl3a-250. Kfl3a-400 kfl3a-1.8 
> kfl3b-fm 
>  2  144


,       ,      KFL3A-1.8   KFL3B -FM.    digital voice recorder,      ssb -     :Very Happy:  
144     ..    ,      .

----------


## ve3kf

> .   "" 
> 
>  8   5


,       .    DSP,       . ,      DSP   3    .   ,   2,7      .

----------


## ve3kf

> 3   (2,7  2,8 ),     .


 -     ssb ?

----------


## ve3kf

. ,    1,8   .

----------


## ve3kf

> 2,8   -  .    400 .     200 .


2.1     , ,  .       300 ,   .
   . , 400  200   .    -   2,7   2,8 ,     DSP?

----------


## ve3kf

> 2,1 ,    .


 ,     ,       .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,      .


,      .        - Dx ing,   ..

----------


## ES4RZ

> K3         RU


C      -      ,    .
  "   "  QRZ.RU.

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

- UN7EW!
""    !
   "".

  3   ,      .
!
73.
Oleg(UN7ECA)

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> Oleg Russkikh
> 
> - UN7EW!
> ""    !
>    "".
> 
>   3  ,      .
> !
> 73.
> ...


 !
   IC-746PRO, -.
     IC-706MK2.
   K3  .
  -.
     , - ,IOTA,WFF,RRA     .
   .
       ,
 (     ).
   ,  -  .
 :Very Happy:  
 20000 .
   "".
    .
    ,  .
   .
  TH11DX,   (5 ).
   G-1000.
    3 -   ?
    .
   pay pal    ""
,      E.Bay ,     1000 ""   .
    .
  ?,      .  
  .     
 .
73.
Oleg(UN7ECA)

----------


## 4Victor

"  "   K3    "elecraft"  
  ""      ????
.  
  un7ew  73 55!

----------


## VA6AM

,    
 ,   ,

----------


## LZ1VB

> "  "   K3    "elecraft"


,  .    sales@elecraft.com          .  ,     .

----------


## ve3kf

3 .     3 .  :wink:

----------


## R2RBN

7    ,          :Razz:

----------


## Serg

> 


   ,       ?  :Wink:

----------

*Serg*
 ...
   .           ,      .          .        .
     590- : "    ".    .    .

----------

UA4IM

----------

